# Approved! Woohooo!



## moreknowledge (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, haha just a little happier today that my registration request has been accepted.

I hope to be a good contribution as a member, thank you!


----------



## pixel (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome on the bright side of internet my friend


----------



## Jaap (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome!

And remember....we got pink dancing elephants o=? 

The rest of the internet will envy us for that!

On a more serious note  enjoy your stay and looking forward to hear some music and read your post. 
Have a great day!

o=?


----------

